# frost windows for privacy



## Judy (Jul 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever frosted/glazed/covered their garage windows for extra privacy, how could I go about doing this to where light will still be able to get in?


----------



## imported_Raf (Jul 2, 2008)

i think you can get spray on window frost at a craft store


----------



## warriorofmeat (Jul 2, 2008)

Try using soap?


----------



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

they probably have window tinting for cars that comes in strips down at autozone you could buy the ultra limo tint and tape it up


----------



## Rory_22 (Jul 2, 2008)

What do you mean try using soap, warriorofmeat? What do you do with the soap?


----------



## divine190 (Jan 9, 2009)

Judy said:


> Has anyone ever frosted/glazed/covered their garage windows for extra privacy, how could I go about doing this to where light will still be able to get in?



Try finding translucent synthetic windows instead of glass. they allow light. Do not paint windows as they would limit their use and wouldnt have a visual appeal.


----------



## springer (Mar 30, 2009)

You should not permanently frost your windows as it is a security hazard if you ever *NEED* to see something going on outside the window you can't.  Just use a piece of cloth or tape cut out pieces of posterboard.


----------



## imported_dakuda (Apr 4, 2009)

I just put an old bar banner over the side window in my garage.  It is white, so some light still gets in, but no one can see what I have in there.


----------



## Campos (Apr 14, 2009)

What kind of banner? What is it made of?


----------



## imported_dakuda (Apr 16, 2009)

Campos said:


> What kind of banner? What is it made of?



It is one of those vinyl banners that bars use to announce specials that the beer distributors provide.

This one happens to be from Miller White Sox banner.

This is an old picture of the space but there is a window behind the banner:


----------



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

Her is a pic of my new windows. 

View attachment IMG00009.jpg


View attachment IMG00010.jpg


----------



## rustywrangler (Oct 22, 2010)

I use the spray paint version and it looks just like that.  HD/Lowes sell it for about 5 bucks.  I did it to all of my basement windows.   Just tape off and spray away evenly.  Looks great and lets light in.


----------



## BlueCabbie (Aug 3, 2012)

You can get semi clear paint for glass at a craft store in various colors. Paint your favorite Logo onto the glass. It looks good. 

But if you just want frost, buy a roll of clear shelf paper and stick it on.


----------



## Deckape (Aug 16, 2012)

At most 'Home Centers' (Lowes, Home Depot, etc.) they sell a spray on window frosting for bathrooms; or you can also get clear plastic light diffusing plastic panels like for flourescent light fixtures.(http://www.lowes.com/pd_197954-1638...+diffuser+panels&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=) Look closely, at the picture in Hummer's post for the light fixture inside his shop. These 2'X4' panels have a pyramid shaped pattern which lets plenty of light thru, but also blocks the view of your neighbors pool when she comes out for a tanning sess.. Opps I didn't mean to mention that! 

Be careful when you cut them, they are very fragile & break easily. I suggest multiple passes on the pyramid side with a razor knife or "Box Cutter" until the panel is nearly cut through.


----------



## Ecam (Aug 17, 2012)

How 'bout, window coverings (blinds/curtains)?  I did that at the old garage, got the light and privacy I was looking for.  I'm going with a shutter idea this time around for late night welding (be nice to the sleeping neighbors).


----------



## Skratch (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe a late post, but try something like this:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1307391

I sell it at my store (i manage an Ace) and it's very easy to use.


----------



## 1977Impala (Sep 18, 2012)

Yea I was thinking there was something like window tint with out having the spray it on.


----------



## Deckape (Sep 28, 2012)

EUREKA!! :madrun: I FOUND IT!! :thumbsup: Waxed Paper!! :facepalm: diffuses light, adds privacy, about a Dollar a roll for 75' x18" plus double stick tape or plain old Scotch tape to hold it in place!!! Sometimes we gotta stop getting so testicle!!!!


----------

